# 31-acres with cabin and out buildings in NEK Vermont $90k



## CHARLEEBRAUN (Jul 3, 2020)

We are selling our beautiful place. Just went on the market today.

It is quiet, secluded, heavily wooded and sloping, with lots of maples, ramps, mushrooms, fiddleheads, and berries. 

There is a 2-room rustic cabin with an attached sunroom and large woodshed on one cleared level. An insulated building and RV on the lower level next to the year-round creek.

See more: NocoForest Land Sale | NocoForest Land Sale


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I've driven through that area. I loved it. 

Of course, it was NOT winter when this Southern boy was there. 

Good luck!


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Good luck!


----------

